# Ears



## Bearx012 (Apr 27, 2017)

So to start out my German shepherd is a mix and we aren't sure what he is mixed with. My question is if his ears will stand up on his own even if he is mixed? They stand up when he's at the park running, and if I give him his kong filled with treats but the rest of the time the are down. He's about to be 6 months old. I thought his ears looked odd when they stand up and they are kinda small?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: He's handsome. Maybe the ears could stay up, but either way he looks great. I think he could be mixed with either a dobe or rotti. He has lovely markings.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is gorgeous! I like is ears down... his face reminds me of my Dobe


----------



## Bearx012 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mary Beth said:


> He's handsome. Maybe the ears could stay up, but either way he looks great. I think he could be mixed with either a dobe or rotti. He has lovely markings.





KaiserAus said:


> He is gorgeous! I like is ears down... his face reminds me of my Dobe


Wow I never even considered the dobe. Now that y'all mentioned it I can kinda see that. I think eventually we're gunna get a DNA test just because we're curious and we get a ton of people asking what he's mixed with. He's a rescue from our local shelter so we don't know. We just know his mom was GSD because the owners of mom dropped her puppies off and said they were an accident ? I love him either way I just want his ears to pick a position and stay! It's driving me crazy haha


----------



## esigal8719 (Aug 26, 2017)

My German shepherd is mixed with plott hound. Her ears are moving into the direction of up but at 13 weeks they are still pretty floppy. Anyone have any educated predictions? Lol. These pictures are from 6 wks to current (13 wks).


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a lot of experience with plott hounds, and she definitely doesn't have plott ears which is good if you want them to stand. Hounds have huge floppy ears. Judging by those pics I'd say you actually have a good chance of them standing


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bearx012 said:


> So to start out my German shepherd is a mix and we aren't sure what he is mixed with. My question is if his ears will stand up on his own even if he is mixed? They stand up when he's at the park running, and if I give him his kong filled with treats but the rest of the time the are down. He's about to be 6 months old. I thought his ears looked odd when they stand up and they are kinda small?


Lovely pup. If it were me I would hope that his ears stay half way up/down. I never see these kinda mixes here in the NW.


----------



## esigal8719 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you for the insight gooseman9. I am kind of hoping they stand, I'd actually be ok if they stayed how they are lol. Its hysterical to watch her sometimes with the way her ears flop around.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

esigal8719 said:


> My German shepherd is mixed with plott hound. Her ears are moving into the direction of up but at 13 weeks they are still pretty floppy. Anyone have any educated predictions? Lol. These pictures are from 6 wks to current (13 wks).



Plotts are very interesting dogs. I go hog hunting w a buddy who brings his. They have zero fear and that gets them in trouble at times. Im really curious how that dogs demeaner/trainability will be. Are you going to try and hunt him or is he just a pet?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Shooter said:


> esigal8719 said:
> 
> 
> > My German shepherd is mixed with plott hound. Her ears are moving into the direction of up but at 13 weeks they are still pretty floppy. Anyone have any educated predictions? Lol. These pictures are from 6 wks to current (13 wks).
> ...


The plotts I hunted with were very gritty (tough) but smart too. They were a friends dogs. The only reason I never personally used them was because they were open on trail. **** of a nose. I can only imagine what kind of a nose a gsd/plott mix could get but the gsd thick coat wouldn't be good for hunting, here in FL at least, because it's too hot. I've never seen a gsd x dog used for hunting hogs but I'd doubt they have the gameness necessary if they anything over 1/4 gsd. I mean getting hit with a stick is one thing, but my hunting dogs were going into knife fights with little to no protection.


----------



## Andrew_estrada98 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello, I have a 6 month old pup named Mali. She is 3/4 German Shepherd & 1/4 timber wolf. He ears came up for a week when she was around 4 months. One ear is up sometimes, but for most of the day they are floppy. Can someone please help me and tell me if my pups ears will come up? Attached I have a few shots of Mali with ears erect and soft, also I have her two parents who both have erect ears.


----------



## esigal8719 (Aug 26, 2017)

Shooter to answer your question, no, I will not be taking her hunting. I am not a hunter. As far as her demeanor she is a big baby for now. She is very good at using her sad face and crying to get her way (with other people lol). She has shown signs that she can mean business. Usually with her puggle friend if she refuses to play with Rosey. She is extremely intelligent but can be equally as stubborn. She seems to comprehend commands after about 4 repetitions. She's high energy and loves to play rough. All around I feel very lucky to have her.


----------



## mariodidit (Aug 4, 2017)

To OP: Our dogs look like they could be brothers haha
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/708282-introducing-cruiser.html

I was told he was a GSD/Lab mix and only saw photos of the mother.


----------

